# Midsomer norton rep show 21st june



## jayson7365 (Mar 4, 2008)

*midsomer norton*
*reptile show 21st june*
*big boa breeders an python breeders an more!!!!!*
*phone aidie at mendip monsters for a ticket on 01761 411111*


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

You don't need to contact anyone for tickets.

You pay on the door when you arrive.

For CORRECT details of the show please use the links in my signature.

Jayson, you have a pm.


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

As Terry says-tickets arnt from me,you get em on the door. But thanks for the plug anyway Jase. details on the club site www.msrac.co.uk.:2thumb:


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

so is the show making a return this year?


----------

